# Wedding during training



## ShadyBrah (3 Nov 2014)

Hey everyone,

I searched aroundbit could only find info relating to BMQ for the most part. I just got engaged and now my fiancé is in overdrive, already picking a date and all that fun stuff. We are both hoping that I will begin training soon, so I need info on time off during occupational training at Gagetown.

I'm pretty sure taking annual leave is a no go? Is occupation training similar to BMQ in that I may not have weekends off, may not be able to leave base, etc?  also, is there any block leave during the summer?

Thanks in advance and sorry if I missed something already answering this!


----------



## Treemoss (3 Nov 2014)

If dates are being picked why not wait till you get in and finish bmq, then decide afterwards? That way you get a sense of a timeline to plan it and not complicate/delay your training  :-X


----------



## ShadyBrah (3 Nov 2014)

Well were trying to wait until I at least know when my bmq will be. I'm just wondering if it will even be possible after bmq, or if Ill have to break it to her that she will be looking at 2016 for a summer date.


----------



## Tibbson (3 Nov 2014)

ShadyBrah said:
			
		

> Well were trying to wait until I at least know when my bmq will be. I'm just wondering if it will even be possible after bmq, or if Ill have to break it to her that she will be looking at 2016 for a summer date.



Leave during training is a no-go but given the fact you don't yet even know your merit listing I'd suspect you will have plenty of time to schedule and go through a wedding before you even get an offer.


----------



## Greymatters (3 Nov 2014)

Best to wait until all the training is over...


----------



## powerrussia (4 Nov 2014)

We had a guy on our platoon with wedding arrangements before he left for training. Talk to the staff. He was able to get weekend leave even when we had all of ours cancelled. I imagine it all depends on the course staff though.


----------



## Dirt Digger (4 Nov 2014)

The situation might not work for you, but here's what I did:  Boxing Day wedding.

1.  There's a pretty good chance that any training course will stop for Christmas leave.

2.  Anything you buy on a Boxing Day in the future automatically counts as an anniversary gift.   ;D


----------



## ShadyBrah (4 Nov 2014)

Thanks guys. After some thinking we've decided not to chance it, and to wait until the end of January. If I don't hear by then, then we will book the wedding. It means I'll have to turn down any offers between Feb and June, but I've been making the family wait long enough, so I can add a few months to my waiting if I have to. 

Thanks again!


----------



## chimo2u (4 Nov 2014)

Hi   Congrats on your engagement and future wedding! I see you say you'll have to turn down any offers between FEB and JUNE, and I just wanted to caution you against that , as most of the recruiting / course selections for this year are getting pretty slim, I'd say (I think there's 2 more bmq dates this year (NOV 3 and NOV 10, and I'd say those are feasibly full by now.) Then they close for Christmas pretty much and bmq's pick up again in January (this is my educated guess from what I've read and what I've seen)
Now, noticing that you just completed your interview Oct , I'd say you have a bit more waiting until you are merit listed, and you could be looking at the new year before all your ducks are in a row. You will be hitting the new fiscal year by April, and many more openings open up by then, so to say you'd have to decline an offer between FEB and JUNE, you are closing yourself off to some of the most fruitful selection time! Who knows if you'd be offered a second offer if you decline the first? I would hate for you to give up on your dream and lose out on a selection/ offer! I agree with others, perhaps wait until you recieve your offer, then you at least know which dates are a complete NO GO (BMQ dates) then after BMQ, you have occupational training , but I am sure there is a built in leave block for most in the summer..... I'd say wait it out a bit before making any huge plans/ life altering decisions..... perhaps you can plan the wedding for prior to you leaving to BMQ??? I know that could be a bit of a rush, but don't be hasty in declining any offers is my advice!
Good luck on your selection and your future! 




			
				ShadyBrah said:
			
		

> Thanks guys. After some thinking we've decided not to chance it, and to wait until the end of January. If I don't hear by then, then we will book the wedding. It means I'll have to turn down any offers between Feb and June, but I've been making the family wait long enough, so I can add a few months to my waiting if I have to.
> 
> Thanks again!


----------



## ShadyBrah (4 Nov 2014)

Thanks chimo!

I known I could possibly be screwing myself over. After talking to my recruiter though, he seems very firm that I will be in/and likely candidate for selections before the end of the year. Not sure how strongly to believe that though. 

My hope is that if I don't hear by January, we can have the wedding early June. If I'm REALLY lucky, I will be selected in the April selections with a late bmq start. A lot of IFs, so I'm just gunna take it day by day for now!


----------



## Treemoss (4 Nov 2014)

Yea... probably the best thing to do is just wait for now. Besides, what's the rush on tying the knot : s


----------

